# Any Optometrist in the house?



## Phema (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I'm an Optometrist and i want to apply for Canadian PR through the express entry route. 

On the NOC description, it says "Licensing by the provincial or territorial regulatory governing body is required." I don't know if this means I've to be licenced in Canada to be able to apply or if my licence from my home country will suffice.

I don't want to put in all effort and it ends up being in vain.

Please, i need insight from Optometrists or other health professionals in the house.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is meant is that when you come to Canada, you would be required to register with and get a license from the provincial or territorial College of Optimetrists (or Pharmacy, Physicians, Chiropractic, Dentists etc) before you would legally be allowed to start up a private practice. 

You should consult the relevant website in the province or territory you'd be interested in living/working in to see what they require from non-Canadian licensing candidates... depending on your training and experiences, you may be required to sit some exams or take some upgrading courses or both (I used to work with a pharmacist from Sri Lanka who had to do additional training and sit some exams as her qualifications didn't meet Canadian standards... she worked as a Pharmacy Technician while she was upgrading)... I don't know of any loopholes around this training/upgrading/exam requirement (you _might_ receive part credit for required upgrading is concerned, depending on your experiences, but this is more an exception rather than the norm) - the College is the final word as far as licensing and general governance is concerned. 

Happy New Year and good luck to you in your quest to come to Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To give you an idea how it would work if you would like to work as an Optometrist in Ontario:
Registration and Licensing Requirements for Optometrists in Ontario, Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Phema said:


> On the NOC description, it says "Licensing by the provincial or territorial regulatory governing body is required." I don't know if this means I've to be licenced in Canada to be able to apply or if my licence from my home country will suffice.


Of course it means Canada (more specifically the province you intend to live and work in) and not your home country. Your home country is irrelevant here and a license from there is meaningless. It means that, in order to work as a Optometrist, you will need to be licensed in the province you intend to live in. 

Keep in mind that there is every chance that your education will not be considered up to Canadian standards. If that is the case you will be forced to upgrade (going right back to your Bachelor's if necessary). And even if your education is considered equivalent, you will have to pass licensing exams here before you will be allowed to work as an optometrist.




> Please, i need insight from Optometrists or other health professionals in the house.



You just need help from anyone who can read the statement in the info you provided above as it should be abundantly clear what it means.


----------



## Phema (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm really grateful.

Just so we are clear. . . I'm aware I will have to get licensed in Canada to be able to practise there. I just wanted to find out if I have to be licensed by the Canadian Optometric body BEFORE I can apply for PR from home.

I don't have a problem upgrading my certificates and all. I just want to be sure I can at least, apply for PR with what I've now. When I get there, I will do a bridging program to qualify to practise.

Thanks again.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can't go through the licensing process without having a valid visa. So make sure you know how long it will take to get your license (best case), how much money it's going to cost, and what happens if you fail the exams.
Take that into account, and bring enough money with you to survive long enough without any income. Do your research on cost of living for the area you would like to live.


----------



## Phema (Mar 26, 2015)

EVHB said:


> You can't go through the licensing process without having a valid visa. So make sure you know how long it will take to get your license (best case), how much money it's going to cost, and what happens if you fail the exams.
> Take that into account, and bring enough money with you to survive long enough without any income. Do your research on cost of living for the area you would like to live.


Alright then. Thanks. This means i can at least apply for PR with my license from my home country.

It does seem like one long, tasking and expensive process getting licensed in Canada. Heard I can practice in remote places while saving up for my bridging program and exams. Looking towards Ontario for now. Will do more research on other suitable options.

What's your profession?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know if you can practice in remote area's. But maybe the person who wrote that, can give you more info on that one. I always thought it was just the same rules there, but maybe a bit easier to land a job because not a lot of people want to live there, so less competition.

I work in social services, not in healthcare.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Phema said:


> Heard I can practice in remote places while saving up for my bridging program and exams. L



No, you cannot. You are not allowed to practice as an Optometrist until you are _fully_ licensed.


----------



## Phema (Mar 26, 2015)

colchar said:


> No, you cannot. You are not allowed to practice as an Optometrist until you are _fully_ licensed.


Ok. Thanks.


----------

